# Masterchef Italia 3: 19 Dicembre 2013. Su Sky.



## admin (24 Novembre 2013)

E' ufficiale. La terza edizione di MasterChef Italia, il popolare reality sulla cucina, inizierà il prossimo 19 Dicembre 2013. 

Come al solito, sarà un'esclusiva Sky. Sarà visibile sulla stessa emittente satellitare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2013)

I giudici saranno gli stessi,suppongo?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2013)

ottimo, appuntamento fisso del giovedì.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2013)

Domani sera i primi due episodi,pare che quest'anno il livello sia molto alto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ottimo!


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

"Mi stai diludendo"
"Questo cibo da strada? "Questo cibo da buttare in strada"


----------



## Liuke (18 Dicembre 2013)

E mo si ricomincia il giovedi con registra top gear e registra masterchef e mio padre che mi rompe le scatole perchè non si può vedere la tv se ci sono 2 programmi in registrazione ahah


----------



## smallball (19 Dicembre 2013)

spero non ci sia la pagliacciata dell'anno scorso con la vittoria immeritatissima dell'Avvocato


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2013)

splendido vedere Bastianich far volare il piatto


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2013)

La "magia" di Bastianich


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2013)

quella bolognese (di famiglia tedesca) di ieri che ha detto che i tortellini in brodo sono banali e non da ristorante  io poi ho origini emiliano-romagnole, quelle parole sono state come escrementi nelle mie orecchie


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quella bolognese (di famiglia tedesca) di ieri che ha detto che i tortellini in brodo sono banali e non da ristorante  io poi ho origini emiliano-romagnole, quelle parole sono state come escrementi nelle mie orecchie



si ma poi che piatto ha presentato ? 3 specie di mini muffin con sopra 3 decorazioni diverse (capirai, 1 pistacchio, 1 lampone e un po' di burro d'arachidi spalmato). 

ridicola e pretendeva pure di passare.


----------



## Ale (21 Dicembre 2013)

lo guardo per inerzia e per vedere le sfuriate di bastianich ma e' molto moscio come programma.


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

quello usa è nettamente superiore


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> quello usa è nettamente superiore



Io preferisco quello Italiano.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2013)

stasera tanti hanno sbagliato totalmente la pasta con il sugo di pomodoro


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Dicembre 2013)

Come mi crea fastidio Rachida nessuno al mondo :|


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Come mi crea fastidio Rachida nessuno al mondo :|



ha quel modo di fare piagnucolante che alla lunga stanca. 
non le possono sempre perdonare tutto. 

penso sarà una delle prime a far le valigie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Come mi crea fastidio Rachida nessuno al mondo :|



Fastidiosissima, ed è un peccato perché non mi sembra male come cuoca.


----------



## Bawert (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chi vedete come favoriti?
Io per adesso i due Michele e la modella polacca....


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Chi vedete come favoriti?
> Io per adesso i due Michele e la modella polacca....



I più bravi sembrano Daniele,Eleonora,Enrica,Giovanna e Michele (l'operaio con la sciarpa).


----------



## Bawert (28 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I più bravi sembrano Daniele,Eleonora,Enrica,Giovanna e Michele (l'operaio con la sciarpa).



Vero, anche Enrica e Daniele mentre Eleonora non mi ha convinto molto.
Per me i primi a cadere saranno Ludovica, Laura e Rachida (per il carattere)
Ma sbaglio o il livello si é alzato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Chi vedete come favoriti?
> Io per adesso i due Michele e la modella polacca....


Michele (Quello con la sciarpa al collo) a mani bassissime.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Dicembre 2013)

ma vogliamo parlare di quelli che hanno messo i pomodori interi come contorno per la pasta al pomodoro?  oppure quella che ha tagliato un pomodoro a metà e ci ha messo dentro la pasta


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma vogliamo parlare di quelli che hanno messo i pomodori interi come contorno per la pasta al pomodoro?  oppure quella che ha tagliato un pomodoro a metà e ci ha messo dentro la pasta



Roba assurda dai, non saper fare un piatto di spaghetti al pomodoro è inaccettabile su.


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

a me la marocchina mi fa salire un nervoso..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io preferisco quello Italiano.


Infatti, impossibile in quello USA sentire mapazzone...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Michele (Quello con la sciarpa al collo) a mani bassissime.



quoto..non ha sbagliato nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Dicembre 2013)

ma solo secondo me adesso questo programma è diventato una pagliacciata? non so quello italiano visto che non ho sky,ma dopo aver visto la terza stagione americana su cielo...mamma mia...


----------



## Bawert (30 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma solo secondo me adesso questo programma è diventato una pagliacciata? non so quello italiano visto che non ho sky,ma dopo aver visto la terza stagione americana su cielo...mamma mia...



Non so, ma quello italiano mi sembra più serio


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Non so, ma quello italiano mi sembra più serio



quello americano sembra molto teatrale, concorrenti che si odiano già dalle prime puntate, fantomatiche strategie per mandare via i nemici, litigi assurdi, bah, mi sembra molto pilotato  in quello italiano in 2 stagioni non si è visto niente del genere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

ma la cieca che va in finale?(non l'ho ancora vista,minimo la vince)...pietà


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma solo secondo me adesso questo programma è diventato una pagliacciata? non so quello italiano visto che non ho sky,ma dopo aver visto la terza stagione americana su cielo...mamma mia...



non so, seguo poco quello americano, però sul canale Babel di sky, mi è capitato ancora di vedere masterchef india. 

un misto fra tristezza e disgusto (per le ricette) 
livello bassissimo ma quasi comico.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Dicembre 2013)

In italia secondo me, oltre alle ovvie intelaiature da telefilm (dicono ai cuochi cosa dire nelle intervistine, i giudici hanno l'ordine di fare i cattivi più di quanto non lo siano) non ci sono altre buffonate, nel senso che comunque sarà il cuoco migliore a vincere, e non il personaggio, almeno a me ha dato questa sensazione. Poi ovviamente c'è il contorno, è un programma tv, non scordiamocelo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> In italia secondo me, oltre alle ovvie intelaiature da telefilm (dicono ai cuochi cosa dire nelle intervistine, i giudici hanno l'ordine di fare i cattivi più di quanto non lo siano) non ci sono altre buffonate, nel senso che comunque sarà il cuoco migliore a vincere, e non il personaggio, almeno a me ha dato questa sensazione. Poi ovviamente c'è il contorno, è un programma tv, non scordiamocelo..



Ma perché tutti questi problemi? Se una cosa diverte guardatela e basta.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutti questi problemi? Se una cosa diverte guardatela e basta.



Vabè la ricerca della cosa non pilotata è normale, altrimenti guarderemmo tutti il grande fratello


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabè la ricerca della cosa non pilotata è normale, altrimenti *guarderemmo tutti il grande fratello*



Il grande fratello a me personalmente non intrattiene e non diverte, lo trovo stupido, non si tratta di pilotato o no.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> In italia secondo me, oltre alle ovvie intelaiature da telefilm (dicono ai cuochi cosa dire nelle intervistine, i giudici hanno l'ordine di fare i cattivi più di quanto non lo siano) non ci sono altre buffonate, nel senso che comunque sarà il cuoco migliore a vincere, e non il personaggio, almeno a me ha dato questa sensazione. Poi ovviamente c'è il contorno, è un programma tv, non scordiamocelo..



bravo...quello che dicevo l altra sera anche io a chi lo guardava con me e si lamentava che alcune cose come far volare via il piatto non è educata come cosa ( eufemismo) ... è un programma tv che deve intrattenere...


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il grande fratello a me personalmente non intrattiene e non diverte, lo trovo stupido, non si tratta di pilotato o no.



Si era per fare un esempio, nel senso che alla gente piace secondo me la ricerca del realismo, delle emozioni vere...se tu ti diverti a vedere joe offendere qualcuno poi vai a vedere e vedi che quel qualcuno è un attore pagato allora perde tutto il gusto..è un esempio visto che in MF Italia secondo me non è cosi, anzi


----------



## Ale (2 Gennaio 2014)

stasera esce la marocchina di bergamo, me lo sento


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2014)

Rachida,all'inizio,faceva pure ridere,ma ora sta diventando insopportabile 
Molto deludente Giovanna,nelle selezioni era sembrata molto brava.
I due Michele saldamente al comando.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Gennaio 2014)

tra tutti i migliori mi sembrano i due michele che sicuramente arriveranno in fondo e occhio anche ad almo..questi mi sembrano già abbastanza definiti..gli altri emergeranno pian piano


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Gennaio 2014)

puntate semplicemente spettacolari 

rachida che si prende anche la scena di haeri che tranquillissima esce mentre lei si prostra


----------



## Ale (2 Gennaio 2014)

il primo show di bastianich : tu no capire un ***..!


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Gennaio 2014)

Io tifo Albertone


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io tifo Albertone



a dire il vero mi sembra il più preparato di tutti  i due michele al momento i migliori


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2014)

il regista mi sa che durerà ancora poco. 

rachida sempre più insopportabile, prima era solo piagnucolosa, ora comincia anche a essere anche arrogante verso gli altri. 
i 2 michele per ora i migliori, anche se nella prova esterna uno dei 2 ha deluso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

michele operaio è il migliore


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

a me fatto morire dal ridere quando dovevano scegliere la pasta e la prima ha scelto la pasta più assurda tra tutte quelle che c'erano quello si è incazzato dicendo che ***.zo di pasta ha scelto


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il primo show di bastianich : tu no capire un ***..!



spettacolo quando prende il sorbetto e butta a terra il piattino


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> spettacolo quando prende il sorbetto e butta a terra il piattino


se fanno polpette piccole sono dei *******


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

e quando si e' messo a giocare con le polpette della cinese? hahahah le tirava sul tavolo per poi riprenderl al volo! ma sono palline da golf queste! ahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2014)

i meme escono subito


----------



## Stex (3 Gennaio 2014)

Odiosa


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2014)

cacciatela via!!!


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

le sparassero


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2014)

nella mistery box, sono più i concorrenti andati in difficoltà con il cestino ricco, piuttosto che con il cestino povero.


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2014)

ma jessica che ha combinato? una matriciana addirittura? ahahha


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2014)

Giovanna è il più grosso flop delle tre edizioni,pazzesco.
Giusto che sia uscita Jessica,Michele è quasi sempre tra i migliori.
Rachida


----------



## O Animal (9 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto lo adoro sempre di più...


----------



## Stex (10 Gennaio 2014)

Numero uno alberto


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

comunque quando parla michele, l'operaio con la sciarpa, mi sembra di sentire el shaarawy, ha la stessa voce


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto sempre piu' idolo e numero 1....


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto


----------



## Ale (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi pare che a questo giro ci siano concorrenti di livello.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che a questo giro ci siano concorrenti di livello.



Qualcuno c'è ! Enrica, i due michele, alberto... niente di clamoroso ma son cuochi dilettanti e non chef professionisti e poi migliorano, come ogni anno, man mano che il programma va avanti


----------



## SalvoB (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> a me la marocchina mi fa salire un nervoso..



…a me quello che fa salire il nervoso è Bastianich con il suo atteggiamento. 
Da addetto ai lavori preferirei meno scena, o almeno che non lanciasse i piatti per aria. 

niente link esterni, grazie


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2014)

rachida che vuole abbandonare lo studio per le critiche  ma cacciatela via una volta per tutte


----------



## Ale (16 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rachida che vuole abbandonare lo studio per le critiche  ma cacciatela via una volta per tutte



è peggio di allegri questa


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2014)

Bah, secondo me dovrebbero rivedere il meccanismo, com'è possibile che rachida sia ancora dentro?  poi quella che hanno eliminato oggi non era male...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

Dovevano lasciarla andare via Rachida,assolutamente.


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto sempre piu' idolo assoluto


----------



## tequilad (17 Gennaio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> Alberto sempre piu' idolo assoluto



Grande


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Michele è davvero una delusione.
Alberto


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto va sempre in pressure mai per colpa sua...ma se ne esce sempre alla grandissima


----------



## Mou (17 Gennaio 2014)

Qualche considerazione:

- Alberto va nominato subito Presidente della Repubblica. E' obiettivamente uno dei migliori in cucina. Ieri è andato al pressure perché gli hanno fatto quella magata del cambio di squadra, aveva messo su il team che poi ha vinto (non certo per merito di Salvatore).
- Enrica è tra i favoriti, mette sempre uno dei suoi piatti tra i migliori, anche se poi non vince mai. Ieri imho meritava più di Salvatore…
- Federico è con Enrica e Alberto il mio terzo favorito per il titolo, averlo in squadra per ora ha significato vincere.

- Michele G. (lo scarpino) era partito forte ma si sta rivelando un patetico bluff, fuori subito.
- Rashida non fa mai il piatto peggiore ma è sempre lì lì, uscirà presto a meno di sconvolgimenti.
- Eleonora mi sta obiettivamente sui testicoli, si vanta di avere le p.alle quadre e poi al pressure prega di non essere scelta per non rischiare di uscire. Si crede brava ma non ha fatti che supportano le sue convinzioni. spero esca alla prossima.


----------



## O Animal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto mi ha fatto morire... deve smetterla di incastrarsi in squadre perdenti (stavolta non per colpa sua) e incasinarsi nella prima metà di pressure per poi rinascere sempre come l'araba fenice... Anche se è molto poetico...

Enrica sembra brava ma non veramente eccellente, deve crescere in fretta, così come Almo (lui forse anche un gradino sotto).

I 2 Michele sono un disastro, il pelato si sta dimostrando più presuntuoso di quanto potesse sembrare (come Eleonora) mentre l'altro è un disastro totale, antipatico e troppo fragile, esattamente come la pessima Rachida che Allah sta miracolosamente tenendo ancora in gara... Emma deve evitare questa inutile guerra africana e pensare a cucinare...

Federico vince sempre perché è furbo a vendere bene i piatti nelle sfide a gruppi più che capace ai fornelli..

La critica maggiore comunque la farei agli autori... Capisco non fare l'invention per l'ospite ma il doppio vincitore è stato una cavolata assurda, peggio ancora lo scambio dei capitani e peggio ancora il pressure a squadre di 2 salvando subito 3 in base alle incapacità e alle simpatie dei concorrenti... Così si rischia solo di perdere i cavalli più forti e di mandare avanti i cani incapaci.. 

Se per qualche motivo ieri Alberto fosse uscito avrei probabilmente concluso la mia visione di questo programma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2014)

La marocchina isterica la tengono in gara solo perchè è un personaggio che fa audience, appena prima della finale poi la cacciano.


----------



## Mou (17 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sembra comunque un'edizione di basso livello a parte 2/3. Forse la peggiore delle 3 stagioni.


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi sembra comunque un'edizione di basso livello a parte 2/3. Forse la peggiore delle 3 stagioni.


anche se non ricordo una tale crociata di consensi positivi verso un concorrente,ovvero Alberto.dai tempi di Mauro Marin del GF


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi sembra comunque un'edizione di basso livello a parte 2/3. Forse la peggiore delle 3 stagioni.



Più che altro non c'è nessuno che colpisca.Manca il Maurizio della situazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Qualche considerazione:
> - Michele G. (lo scarpino) era partito forte ma si sta rivelando un patetico bluff, fuori subito.



più che altro va in panico totale appena si alza un po' la pressione, anche nelle prove esterne è stato un disastro, uscirà a breve penso. 
se non fosse stato per almo ieri, usciva sicuro.


----------



## Mou (18 Gennaio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> anche se non ricordo una tale crociata di consensi positivi verso un concorrente,ovvero Alberto.dai tempi di Mauro Marin del GF



Anche perché per la prima volta quest'anno Masterchef sta allargando davvero i consensi, soprattutto sui social. Ho in bacheca amici insospettabili che condividono stati sul programma, e poi Alberto è il più _personaggio_ fra tutti i concorrenti delle 3 edizioni.


----------



## Mou (18 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più che altro non c'è nessuno che colpisca.Manca il Maurizio della situazione.



Quoto. Nelle scorse edizioni si vedeva che Maurizio e Luisa avrebbero fatto strada nel programma, quest'anno pronunciarsi sui finalisti mi sembra davvero difficile, può succedere di tutto.
Visto che mi piacciono i pronostici, dico Enrica-Federico-Alberto


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Io aspetterei ancora un po' prima di dare giudizi definitivi sul livello dei concorrenti... 

Maurizio dopo 3 puntate non era ancora nessuno ed è emerso dalla seconda metà del programma come molti altri; anche Luisa era forte nei dolci (fino a qui non abbiamo ancora visto nessuna gara seria di dolci) ma per il resto anche lei è cresciuta nel programma...

La marocchina non credo la tengano per l'audience anche perché dà solo fastidio e voglia di sfondare la televisione più che di tenerla accesa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei ancora un po' prima di dare giudizi definitivi sul livello dei concorrenti...
> 
> Maurizio dopo 3 puntate non era ancora nessuno ed è emerso dalla seconda metà del programma come molti altri; anche Luisa era forte nei dolci *(fino a qui non abbiamo ancora visto nessuna gara seria di dolci)* ma per il resto anche lei è cresciuta nel programma...
> 
> La marocchina non credo la tengano per l'audience anche perché dà solo fastidio e voglia di sfondare la televisione più che di tenerla accesa...


La prossima lo sarà.


----------



## Mou (18 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei ancora un po' prima di dare giudizi definitivi sul livello dei concorrenti...
> 
> Maurizio dopo 3 puntate non era ancora nessuno ed è emerso dalla seconda metà del programma come molti altri; anche Luisa era forte nei dolci (fino a qui non abbiamo ancora visto nessuna gara seria di dolci) ma per il resto anche lei è cresciuta nel programma...
> 
> La marocchina non credo la tengano per l'audience anche perché dà solo fastidio e voglia di sfondare la televisione più che di tenerla accesa...



Sicuramente sia Maurizio che Luisa sono cresciuti nel programma, ma già dalle primissime puntate si vedeva che avevano qualità chiare. Luisa già alle selezioni aveva portato una quaglia che secondo Bastianich poteva stare benissimo nel menù di uno dei suoi ristoranti, Maurizio mi pare già alla prima puntata riceveva i complimenti per l'impiattamento di Barbieri che invitava gli altri a alzare il proprio livello a quello di Maurizio ("ecco cosa vogliamo a Masterchef!"): insomma entrambi si vedeva da subito che erano di un'altra pasta.
In questa edizione non ci sono né un Maurizio né una Luisa, ma soprattutto non vedo chi possa essere il vincitore contro le aspettative (non ci sono nemmeno uno Spyros e una Tiziana): alcuni più bravi di altri (imho Enrica, Alberto e Federico) e tutti gli altri nel gruppone senza particolari outsider (Emma, Salvatore, Almo, Eleonora secondo me si elimineranno fra loro fisiologicamente…)


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Gennaio 2014)

Sono d'accordo però aspettiamo ancora qualche puntata, magari qualcuno cresce durante il percorso, è possibile...


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2014)

domani sera coi dolci ne vedremo delle belle di sicuro


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo che Seedorf se li impali per bene, altro che abbracci a fine gara


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ops , sbagliato topic


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2014)

che spettacolo i dolci di massari. 

ma che disastro i concorrenti  con i dolci è sempre una strage


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto sempre piu' il numero uno


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rachida ancora salva 
Federico sta uscendo davvero molto bene,anche il fatto che riesce sempre a mantenere la calma potrebbe portarlo lontano.
Ovviamente solita figura da polli con le torte,ma è possibile che ci sia gente che si presenta a Masterchef senza aver mai fatto una torta in vita sua?


----------



## aleslash (23 Gennaio 2014)

Madonna Rachida ancora in gara.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2014)

mi dispiace per michele operaio


----------



## Mou (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo ieri sera si è rafforzata la mia convinzione che Alberto, Federico e Enrica sono un gradino sopra gli altri.
Su Rachida: si rende insopportabile per il suo modo di fare nevrotico e lecchino, ma nei fatti i suoi piatti non sono praticamente mai i peggiori, c'è sempre qualcuno che fa peggio di lei ed è giusto che non esca. Come ieri: Beatrice eliminata in modo sacrosanto! poi Ludovica che si presenta coi gamberi in una salsa da pinzimonio (?) mentre Rachida in 5 minuti presenta la polenta. Alla fine si salva perché gli altri fanno più schifo. Epico il prosciutto e melone.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Alberto fa paura,sa fare t utto e bene, e va sempre in pressure per colpa di altri. Godo sia uscito michele guida,si è dimostrato un incapace...


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dopo ieri sera si è rafforzata la mia convinzione che Alberto, Federico e Enrica sono un gradino sopra gli altri.
> Su Rachida: si rende insopportabile per il suo modo di fare nevrotico e lecchino, ma nei fatti i suoi piatti non sono praticamente mai i peggiori, c'è sempre qualcuno che fa peggio di lei ed è giusto che non esca. Come ieri: Beatrice eliminata in modo sacrosanto! poi Ludovica che si presenta coi gamberi in una salsa da pinzimonio (?) mentre Rachida in 5 minuti presenta la polenta. Alla fine si salva perché gli altri fanno più schifo. *Epico il prosciutto e melone*.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per michele operaio



Eliminazione meritata, sembrava chissà cosa ed invece si è rivelato un gran bluff.


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eliminazione meritata, sembrava chissà cosa ed invece si è rivelato un gran bluff.



Vero, dopo le prime 4 puntate io lo avrei dato tra i favoriti


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2014)

rachida sta ancora la'...prosciutto e melone


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> rachida sta ancora la'...prosciutto e melone



Audience....


----------



## Stex (24 Gennaio 2014)

posso andare anche io a masterchef se ce chi fa prosciutto e melone... e il giro dopo fa la polenta... ma....


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Audience....


il vero grande personaggio di questa edizione e' Alberto


----------



## Liuke (25 Gennaio 2014)

Si ok tutto ma per quanto mi riguarda non puoi stare la se non sai cos'e' un pan di spagna...li avrei cacciati quasi tutti.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Gennaio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Si ok tutto ma per quanto mi riguarda non puoi stare la se non sai cos'e' un pan di spagna...li avrei cacciati quasi tutti.



Sapere cos'è è un conto..saperlo fare Bene è un altro..è difficile...


----------



## Liuke (26 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sapere cos'è è un conto..saperlo fare Bene è un altro..è difficile...


No ovviamente intendevo saper farlo....che ci vai a fare li se non sai fare un pan di spagna


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Gennaio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> No ovviamente intendevo saper farlo....che ci vai a fare li se non sai fare un pan di spagna



Bè ripeto è difficile e i giudici volevano la perfezione avendo li un maestro pasticciere...non è cosi semplice fare bene un pan di spagna e portarlo poi a diventare torta...per niente facile però si in effetti nessuno era preparato a parte alberto


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Gennaio 2014)

E poi comunque non è ch e tutti i cuochi san fare tutto...quello professionisti, figurati dei dilettanti..c'è chi è specializzato sui secondi, sui primi, e sa poco dei dolci..questi son dilettanti ricordiamolo...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2014)

puntata ripescaggio oggi ? 

finalmente almo ha vinto una mistery box


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2014)

Eliminate Rachida,per favore


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2014)

giusta l'uscita del regista, però mamma mia rachida è sempre più insopportabile. 

anche l'altra tizia però, Eleonora, è acida e str0nza a livelli estremi.
ma quanto gli rode che è rientrata beatrice ?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2014)

alberto è fantastico


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

ma rachida è ancora li..la vogliono fare arrivare in finale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma rachida è ancora li..la vogliono fare arrivare in finale?



Non in finale ma il più lontano possibile, perchè è un personaggio che fa audience.
Infatti hanno ripescato anche Beatrice, altra psicopatica, per ricostruire la coppia delle due che si odiano e si ammazzerebbero a vicenda.

Non dico che sia tutta una messinscena, alla fine vincerà uno meritevole, ma comunque certe regole televisive non possono trascurarle.


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> alberto è fantastico


Grandissimo,dispensa lezioni a tutti


----------



## Mou (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri Federico flop totale in esterna. Salgono Almo e Michele C. Enrica si mantiene come sempre tra i migliori. Alberto sempre più idolo.
Un appunto: la sceneggiata Beatrice-Eleonora è pietosa, spero davvero si risolva in un duello finale 1vs1 una volta per tutte; Eleonora e Rachida imho sono gli elementi peggiori del programma.
A chi contestava l'eliminazione di Ludovica, si è visto ieri che è stata meritata. Rachida o non Rachida.


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ieri Federico flop totale in esterna. Salgono Almo e Michele C. Enrica si mantiene come sempre tra i migliori. Alberto sempre più idolo.
> Un appunto: la sceneggiata Beatrice-Eleonora è pietosa, spero davvero si risolva in un duello finale 1vs1 una volta per tutte; Eleonora e Rachida imho sono gli elementi peggiori del programma.
> A chi contestava l'eliminazione di Ludovica, si è visto ieri che è stata meritata. Rachida o non Rachida.



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2014)

Eleonora mi sa che non ha capito il funzionamento del programma, non deve cercare di far fuori chi gli sta sulle scatole ma chi è più bravo.


----------



## Mou (31 Gennaio 2014)

In questa edizione stanno prevalendo tantissimo le dinamiche fra concorrenti... A me dei rapporti fra loro interessa il giusto.


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ieri Federico flop totale in esterna. Salgono Almo e Michele C. Enrica si mantiene come sempre tra i migliori. Alberto sempre più idolo.
> Un appunto: la sceneggiata Beatrice-Eleonora è pietosa, spero davvero si risolva in un duello finale 1vs1 una volta per tutte; Eleonora e Rachida imho sono gli elementi peggiori del programma.
> A chi contestava l'eliminazione di Ludovica, si è visto ieri che è stata meritata. Rachida o non Rachida.


a ieri la finale piu' giusta sarebbe Enrica Almo e Alberto..personalmente io tifo Alberto


----------



## Mou (31 Gennaio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> a ieri la finale piu' giusta sarebbe Enrica Almo e Alberto..personalmente io tifo Alberto



Almo in esterna ha sempre mostrato buone qualità ma in studio ha sempre fatto fatica ad emergere, tranne ieri dove ha vinto anche favorito dagli ingredienti vicini alla sua tradizione. Staremo a vedere, per adesso IMHO è in crescita ma ancora inferiore a Federico, che ieri per la prima volta è stato appannato in esterna, un corpo estraneo. Vediamo che succede dopo la prossima puntata.

Io ora tifo Enrica e Alberto, Federico mi sta risultando un po' spocchioso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2014)

in ogni caso


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non in finale ma il più lontano possibile, perchè è un personaggio che fa audience.
> Infatti hanno ripescato anche Beatrice, altra psicopatica, per ricostruire la coppia delle due che si odiano e si ammazzerebbero a vicenda.
> 
> Non dico che sia tutta una messinscena, alla fine vincerà uno meritevole, ma comunque certe regole televisive non possono trascurarle.



la puntata ripescaggio però non se la sono inventata dal nulla, ho letto su vari forum che l'hanno fatta pure nella versione americana con ramsey, quindi ci sta. 

nelle 2 edizioni vecchie italiane però che io sappia non è mai successo, quella di ieri è stata la prima volta.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Febbraio 2014)

Il ripescaggio lo fanno di solito quando in una puntata devono eliminare più di un concorrente..e quindi per ripristinare il numero corretto.


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

non so voi, ma mi farei volentieri beatrice


----------



## Ale (6 Febbraio 2014)

rachida..


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2014)

che schifezza la cucina francese  

lumache, rane....bleah.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

rachida fa la pulenta


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

scommetto quello che voglio che al pressure esce leonora..e c'è leonora contro beatrice, sicuro al 100 per cento..


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> scommetto quello che voglio che al pressure esce leonora..e c'è leonora contro beatrice, sicuro al 100 per cento..



Dicevi ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dicevi ?



non ho detto niente io


----------



## Mou (7 Febbraio 2014)

Valutazioni della puntata 
Michele C. conferma la sua crescita: avendo vinto una prova difficile su una cucina lontana dalle sue corde (rane...) si dimostra sorprendentemente versatile e continua a salire nelle quotazioni. Federico al contrario imho si sta rivelando arrogante e continua a peggiorare (tutto è iniziato con la prova in Maremma, poi ieri quel piatto imbarazzante che è il perfetto simbolo della sua vanità, _resto convinto che il mio fosse il piatto migliore_): non mi piace. Enrica e Alberto sono i miei preferiti!
Su Rachida: c'è *sempre* qualcuno che fa peggio di lei. Nell'invention test, Emma ha provato a fare una pasta ma si capiva subito che sarebbe stata una idea terribile; nel duello finale, Beatrice ha obiettivamente cucinato peggio di lei. Anche a me sta antipatica, ma non può essere eliminata per il carattere (comunque fastidioso  ) La prossima che rischia è secondo me Eleonora, dando per scontato che Rachida rischia sempre.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2014)

la prossima puntata..esterna in Marocco..attenzione...


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2014)

e' un piatto che si fa improvvisamente,come quando si fa l'amore sulle scale.....idolo Alberto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2014)

_"Allah ti guarda!"_


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' un piatto che si fa improvvisamente,come quando si fa l'amore sulle scale.....idolo Alberto


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2014)

Continuo a non avere la minima idea su chi possa vincere,praticamente ogni puntata cambia le carte in tavola.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Continuo a non avere la minima idea su chi possa vincere,praticamente ogni puntata cambia le carte in tavola.



secondo me michele cane strano


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

e' un testa a testa tra almo e michele


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me michele cane strano



Spero di no,lo odio


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spero di no,lo odio



io odio eleonora e federico (se escludiamo rachida )


----------



## Stex (8 Febbraio 2014)

Pressare test con pollo...piatto che rachida fa sempre... Un chiaro aiuto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Pressare test con pollo...piatto che rachida fa sempre... Un chiaro aiuto.



c'ho pensato anche io, questa deve andare avanti per forza..


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Pressare test con pollo...piatto che rachida fa sempre... Un chiaro aiuto.



e la prossima esterna è in marocco


----------



## Ale (13 Febbraio 2014)

che schifo deve fare sto scrigno di venere..una specie di torta con i tortellini al ragu dentro..


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> che schifo deve fare sto scrigno di venere..una specie di torta con i tortellini al ragu dentro..



A me ispirava! E non poco...il "guscio" esterno era salato eh..anche se dava l'idea di un dolce


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2014)

si vede che vogliono tenere rachida il più a lungo possibile, prima spappola la sformato, poi con un mondo intero a disposizione la prova in marocco


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> A me ispirava! E non poco...il "guscio" esterno era salato eh..anche se dava l'idea di un dolce



anche a me ispirava, ma deve essere una bomba ipercalorica che ne mangi una fettina e sei a posto tutto il giorno. 

cmq è uscito alberto 
altri 2 concorrenti eliminati e rachida è ancora dentro.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ad oggi si può dire: programma falsato. L'esterna in marocco non ha senso se non quello di favorire rachida. Ridicoli. Alberto vincitore morale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2014)

con la vittoria dei blu poi... a rischio eliminazione tutti i migliori a parte rachida  se passa ancora il prossimo bis di puntate della settimana prossima per quanto mi riguarda il programma perde completamente credibilità...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2014)

Alberto veramente pessimo stasera.Prima s******* Michele,poi si s***** a malapena le mani al pressure.Eliminazione giustissima


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Programma palesemente studiato a tavolino dai..rachida non ha mai vinto una prova, credo non sia nemmeno mai andata tra i migliori eppure è ancora li...gia alle selezioni le hanno dato la possibilitá di tornare a casa a preparare un altro piatto, e poi continuano ad aiutarla..la prova in marocco è la ciliegina sulla torta!
è tutto pianificato dai..e mi spiace perche il programma è molto bello e non ha bisogno di questi trucchetti! Peccato, ma forse è proprio questo che vogliono


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2014)

Alberto,in colpa per l'eliminazione di Michele,si e' arreso...peccato


----------



## Liuke (14 Febbraio 2014)

Godrò solo quando vedrò una cosa del genere.


----------



## DannySa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alberto veramente pessimo stasera.Prima s******* Michele,poi si s***** a malapena le mani al pressure.Eliminazione giustissima



Siccome erano in coppia come sempre fanno le solite domandine per mettere scompiglio, non credo abbia spalato m. per il gusto di farlo su Alberto anzi, non credo gli avrebbe fatto così comodo e non è mai stato il tipo.
È uscito da signore, si è sentito in colpa per l'eliminazione prima e si è arreso senza provarci, una persona vera in un contesto che in quanto a meriti scricchiola parecchio, non credo che nessuno dei 2 meritasse di andare a casa al posto di Rachida, ma probabilmente pure Beatrice che aveva vinto nella scorsa puntata avrebbe più diritto di essere lì.
Rachida per meriti propri sarebbe già a casa, l'hanno aiutata molto e continuamente ma credo non la farebbero mai vincere, la tengono solo perché fa audience probabilmente ed è un peccato perché in quanto a personaggi quest'anno è veramente una bella edizione con diversi papabili alla vittoria finale.


----------



## smallball (17 Febbraio 2014)

comunque ultime puntate in sordina....sperando che finisca la pagliacciata di Rachida


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Credo anche io che sia tutto studiato a tavolino quest'anno. Però mi chiedo: studiato per chi?

Hanno eliminato quello che è era, in assoluto, il concorrente migliore e più "affascinante": Alberto. Davvero un grandissimo.

Anche Michele non era male: aveva personalità.

La puntata scorsa hanno eliminato anche la più carina sotto il profilo estetico.

Sono rimasti dentro tutti fantocci senza carisma ed una povera cretina che non fa altro che piangere.

Forse è studiato a tavolino per gli haters del programma...


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo anche io che sia tutto studiato a tavolino quest'anno. Però mi chiedo: studiato per chi?
> 
> Hanno eliminato quello che è era, in assoluto, il concorrente migliore e più "affascinante": Alberto. Davvero un grandissimo.
> 
> ...


Alberto,a mio avviso.e' il miglior concorrente dei 3 anni,veramente grandissimo,infatti in rete ha una popolarita' incredibile e venerdi scorso c'era tantissima gente in Via Broletto a Milano per accoglierlo


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sì concordo.


----------



## DannySa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo anche io che sia tutto studiato a tavolino quest'anno. Però mi chiedo: studiato per chi?
> 
> Hanno eliminato quello che è era, in assoluto, il concorrente migliore e più "affascinante": Alberto. Davvero un grandissimo.
> 
> ...



L'unico rimasto che merita sotto tutti gli aspetti è Almo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2014)

Stasera è l'ultima prima della finale?
In tal caso è facile immaginare che Rachida se ne vada a casa.

Prima a SkySport24 c'era Barbieri che ha detto di non perdersi l'eliminazione di stasera, succederà qualcosa, e già dalla preview sembra che Cracco mandi a casa qualcuno che "ha perso il controllo".
Forse la volta buona, ma magari è solo tutta una strategia per farlo credere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera è l'ultima prima della finale?
> In tal caso è facile immaginare che Rachida se ne vada a casa.
> 
> Prima a SkySport24 c'era Barbieri che ha detto di non perdersi l'eliminazione di stasera, succederà qualcosa, e già dalla preview sembra che Cracco mandi a casa qualcuno che "ha perso il controllo".
> Forse la volta buona, ma magari è solo tutta una strategia per farlo credere.



è la penultima credo, la finale è il 6 marzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fuori rachidaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2014)

madò, finalmente ce la siamo levata dalle scatole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ho finalmente deciso chi voglio come vincitore: Federico.
L'unico che rischia sempre,l'unico che rimane fino alla fine fedele alla propria cucina,anche dopo le bastonate del pressure.Concettualmente è testa e spalle sopra agli altri.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2014)

fuori anche l'acidissima Eleonora, era ora. 

2 tra le più odiose fatte fuori in un colpo unico. 

e adesso tra i 4, vedo almo sempre più favorito per la vittoria finale. 
salvatore non pensavo sarebbe arrivato così vicino alla finale, invece è stato bravo ma anche fortunato a trovarsi quasi sempre tra le squadre vincenti.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sfida aperta x me favorito Almo


----------



## Ale (22 Febbraio 2014)

La finale sara almo vs Federico. con vincitore almo , anche se spero vinca Federico


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> La finale sara almo vs Federico. con vincitore almo , anche se spero vinca Federico



io odio federico


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2014)

secondo me salvatore è sottovalutato, numeri alla mano è quello che ha vinto più di tutti, non è mai finito tra i peggiori (e non l'ha mai neanche rischiato), e cosa più importante non si è mai reso protagonista di teatrini con gli altri concorrenti

detto questo, la finale sarà almo-federico, sono sicuramente i più forti, ma federico secondo me è il migliore


----------



## Liuke (22 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io odio federico


Ma quindi non sono l'unico!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2014)

Io dico che alla fine la spunterà Salvatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo me salvatore è sottovalutato, numeri alla mano è quello che ha vinto più di tutti, non è mai finito tra i peggiori (e non l'ha mai neanche rischiato), e cosa più importante non si è mai reso protagonista di teatrini con gli altri concorrenti



Secondo me ha delle ottime basi,ma manca completamente dell'inventiva e della creatività che il Masterchef deve necessariamente avere.Senza contare che ha la personalità di un gambo di sedano.


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2014)

Federico mi stava sul ca**o all'inizio, pian piano è salito al rango di mito totale, è troppo un grande.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2014)

vincerà almo sicuramente, non c'è partita e lo merita anche direi..


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2014)

se al posto di Salvatore ,ci fosse stato il mito Alberto,sarebbe stato il quartetto piu' giusto


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2014)

dispiace per salvatore, ma si vedeva che dei 4 era il più debole. 

e adesso tra almo e federico, non vorrei che finisca come l'anno scorso che tra i 2 litiganti ha goduto l'avvocato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Febbraio 2014)

Finale giusta,ora forza Dottore!


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2014)

forza Almo!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2014)

dispiace sia uscito salvatore, secondo me in quanto a replicare piatti era il più forte di tutti

semifinalisti giusti per il resto, secondo me la spunta federico


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2014)

questo mastechef mi sta un po diludendo, comunque ribadisco che almo si merita la vittoria finale


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

tifo federico ma secondo me vincera Almo. La storia delle finali di masterchef insegna che chi e' piu creativo perde.... e dalla settimana prossima sotto con il primo junior masterchef italia


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2014)

già dalla prima prova almo sembra essere un passo avanti agli altri 2, vediamo.


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Almo è nero... Pensava d'essere già in finale..


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2014)

giustamente enrica è arrivata terza. 

adesso vediamo che menu si inventano i 2 finalisti.


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Proclamazione in diretta?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Proclamazione in diretta?



credo sia la prima volta che lo facciano, nelle edizioni straniere non so. 

forse perché qualcuno spoilerava il vincitore con settimane d'anticipo.


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> credo sia la prima volta che lo facciano, nelle edizioni straniere non so.
> 
> forse perché qualcuno spoilerava il vincitore con settimane d'anticipo.



Si ma che lentezza... Manco in Rai si vedono ste robe...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2014)

Grandissimo Federico,vittoria meritatissima!

P.S. Un po' trash la diretta


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Mai più una finale del genere... Una tristezza totale... Tempi televisivi inesistenti e pseudo recitazione da oratorio... Un obbrobrio...

Bravo Federico anche se i suoi piatti mi dicono veramente poco.. Almo si è perso sul dolce e sul foie gras...


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2014)

Diretta orripilante, si è visto che loro 3 sono cuochi e non presentatori. Oscena la cosa. Federico meritava la vittoria, anche se è arrogantissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2014)

peccato per almo  tifavo per lui.

quoto sulla diretta orribile e lentissima, anche loro erano abbastanza imbarazzati. 
e niente vabbè, per il secondo anno consecutivo vince il più odioso.

p.s. alberto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2014)

Flop pazzesco questa diretta, domani qualche testa in Sky vola via.
Tra l'altro leggo ora che l'arrivo in macchina era tutta una sceneggiata... la cena finale è stata registrata mesi fa, non nella giornata di oggi come hanno voluto fare credere.

Non sono d'accordo neanche sul vincitore.. Almo mi sembrava molto più bravo, però ha palesemente cannato il dolce della finale. 
Non me ne intendo, quindi non so quanto fosse giusta la decisione dei giudici.


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Le voci della regia mi hanno fatto morire? "Luca si vede la macchina? Si vede?". L'inserimento pubblicitario vomitato in faccia ai telespettatori... Mancava che dicessero la marca...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2014)

E si sono vestiti tutti uguali come nella registrazione di mesi prima... LOL...


----------



## 2515 (7 Marzo 2014)

Che a vincere fosse Federico s'è capito 40 minuti prima della fine, mentre commentavano le portate al tavolo i tre giudici.

Il primo di Almo era deludente (non ben concepito come hanno detto dopo a cena terminata) ma parzialmente buono, quello di Federico invece era quasi del tutto negativo.
Il piatto principale di Almo è stato anche quello deludente, ha ricevuto sia buone osservazioni ma anche critiche evidenti, mentre quello di Federico ha beccato solo elogi.
Il dolce è stato lo strike, Almo ha azzeccato le fragole e la salsa ma ha cannato il budino (che era il protagonista del piatto) e la presentazione era oscena (e un dolce la prima cosa che deve fare è farti venire l'acquolina in bocca), mentre Federico ha fatto il suo dolce migliore.

Francamente l'annuncio così in pubblico è stato di una tristezza infinita, che pena. L'unico abbastanza a suo agio era Bastianich, ma i suoi difetti di pronuncia non gli hanno reso giustizia, invece gli altri due proprio inadatti (e la cosa non so se mi fa piacere o no, almeno ha messo in evidenza la pessima idea del programma riguardo a questo). Per dire.. Gordon Ramsay se li mangia a colazione Barbieri e Cracco in quanto ad essere showman.XD


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Flop pazzesco questa diretta, domani qualche testa in Sky vola via.
> Tra l'altro leggo ora che l'arrivo in macchina era tutta una sceneggiata... la cena finale è stata registrata mesi fa, non nella giornata di oggi come hanno voluto fare credere.



ma infatti s'è anche visto da come (non) ha esultato federico. 
non c'era un minimo di adrenalina nei 2 concorrenti all'annuncio sul vincitore. 

dovevano annunciarlo il giorno stesso della finale, mica settimane dopo.


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2014)

Diretta sky...un autentico mappazzone


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2014)

Preferivo vincesse Almo ma evidentemente Federico si è dimostrato il migliore, anche se a me non sembra per niente eclettico, il suo tipo di cucina è standardizzato, ogni volta mi sembra di vedere lo stesso piatto.


----------



## Ale (7 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Federico,vittoria meritatissima!
> 
> P.S. Un po' trash la diretta



un po lenta..la diretta..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Marzo 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preferivo vincesse Almo ma evidentemente Federico si è dimostrato il migliore, anche se a me non sembra per niente eclettico, il suo tipo di cucina è standardizzato, ogni volta mi sembra di vedere lo stesso piatto.



per me federcio doveva essere eliminato qualche puntata fa quando fece quel piatto che si poteva mangiare con le pinze, cos'è quello un piatto di osservare, di discutere??


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2014)

ottima finale quella di quest'anno, cuochi veramente forti

per il percorso fatto almo meritava di più, ma ha fatto degli erroracci in finale, il dessert di federico me lo sarei mangiato attraverso la televisione...

grandissima l'ostessa parmense che ha seguito federico, fortissima


----------

